# Microsoft to market hybrid Xbox+PVR



## Rick_EE (Apr 5, 2002)

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&ncid=581&e=1&cid=581&u=/nm/20020625/tc_nm/tech_xbox_dc_1


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

Rick... fixed your link. I own a UTV, and I have been wondering how long it would be before something like this became more than just conjecture...


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

This should be another succuss for M$, as long as it has the reliabilty of UTV, not the DP.


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

I wonder what the pricetag will be for this bad boy. Sounds like it will be rather large.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 24, 2002)

Large? do you mean the price tag? I think the article said around $500. 

I'm not surpised at all by this. I've been expecting this for about two years now. Game console/Web access/DVD/PVR combo. A nice all in one entertainment unit. I just hope little Joey doesn't want to play "Tony Hawk Shreds the Moon" at the same time little Sally wants to watch "The Back Street Boys Save The World While Not Threatening Any Pre-Pubescent Girls."


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Does it do 'windows' too?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I wonder if it will be a plug in so that people who already own an XBOX will not need to go out and buy another XBOX.

Kind of like the steering wheel or ADAM PC add on for the Colecovision. (Anyone remember those?)


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

They also had an Atari expansion that got legally shut down. Nice gray market for the units though.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Actually the Atari module was never shut down. 



> The Coleco Expansion Module 1: the Atari adapter allowed customers to play their Atari 2600 cartridges on the Colecovision. After being sued by Atari, Coleco continued to make the module, except then began to pay royalties to Atari. This paved the way for other companies to make clones of the Atari 2600. 1982, $59.95USD


You can see photos and more ColecoVision things at
http://vidgame0.tripod.com/systems/COLECO/COLVIS.html

Now I want a ColecoVision again. Time to go look on Ebay


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

Scott, I believe I still have a Colecovision and the Atari modlule in in the closet. I hate to throw away my old "toys". Probably a Pong back there somewhere as well.:blush:


----------



## catman (Jun 27, 2002)

I was thinkig of the same thing . But , then again when was the last time MSN had a good thaught ?


----------

